

Target and Wal-Mart go from 'matching' Amazon prices to undercutting them - user_235711
http://www.bizjournals.com/twincities/morning_roundup/2014/10/target-wal-mart-go-from-matching-amazon-prices-to.html

======
SEJeff
Depends... I use Amazon primarily because I <3 prime and because Chicago has
11% sales tax. When buying something expensive, 11% adds a good bit. Brick and
mortar can't take out sale tax, so for expensive purchases, amazon wins.

------
alttab
Prices, but what about selection?

------
tvhiggins
soo study included amazon 3rd parties or no? thats a huge detail article left
out

